# legal distance



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

zollcat111 said:


> The 100 foot rule only applies when making a wake. You are allowed to pull a tube as close as you want as long as it is only at idle and no wake is being made. As said above you can fish as close as you want, but be respectful of other people's property.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats what I said,pulling a skier or tuber thats when the 100 ft rule applies.Why would you want to pull one at idle speed.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

fishdip said:


> Thats what I said,pulling a skier or tuber thats when the 100 ft rule applies.Why would you want to pull one at idle speed.


When my kids were much youger we use to pull them around at idle speed. So people do this. 

I am pretty sure I know this same property owner. I haven't fished there since my encounter with him this spring. If I do fish there I will be sure to have the RAP line on speed dial. Probably bet thing we could all do is call when he harasses us. If enough call he will eventually stop.


----------

